# File Storage Server Prototype



## NamesDontMatter (May 16, 2006)

Alright guys, I'm making a prototype machine here, I would like to use some version of linux to run my storage server. I'd like for it to be able to handle up to 6TB of storage. Also I would like to use a version of linux that is vary stable and can interact well with a windows/mac home networks. What would you suggest?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 16, 2006)

Interaction with Windows > Samba, comes with most Linux distributions as far as I know. Then again you could also use any FTP server.

Start with Suse or something, quite user friendly.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (May 17, 2006)

Ok great thanks. I'll give that a try


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jun 10, 2006)

Ok well I got Suse 10.1 got it to install, but unfortunatly it froze up on hardware configuration.

I have a HP Motherboard (This server is a bunch of random left over parts haha)
celeron 2.36 ghz 
1024mb DDR Ram

I had to shut it down sine it was sitting on the hardware config page for 30 mins, no it says no OS found. So do I try again, or do I try ubuntu ? Thanks


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 10, 2006)

Try Fedora or Ubuntu, I think Ubuntu is supposed to be the most flexible for hardware.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jun 10, 2006)

trying now


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jun 10, 2006)

Omg I  Linux!!!!

P.S. This is my first ever time using linux, and POSTING WITH LINUX!!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 11, 2006)

Which did you decide on? Ubuntu? I've only just started using it myself but I'm beginning to get the hang of it a little.


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jun 11, 2006)

Ubuntu  it's amazing!


----------



## NamesDontMatter (Jun 11, 2006)

Ok well I've been playing with linux and I really like it so far. I'm having trouble getting ubuntu filesharing working. I have no problems getting files off other computers on my home network. How do I view (read/write) my linux HD from other computers? I have the home network set for the standard MSHOME (no password). I'm still confused on samba configuration. Also does my partition have to be NTFS to share or can I share off of root partition too? 

-Thanks


----------



## RMcLeod (Jun 12, 2006)

Unfortunately windows doesn't recognise linux files, there maybe third party software that can do this for you.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Jun 12, 2006)

NamesDontMatter said:
			
		

> Ok well I've been playing with linux and I really like it so far. I'm having trouble getting ubuntu filesharing working. I have no problems getting files off other computers on my home network. How do I view (read/write) my linux HD from other computers? I have the home network set for the standard MSHOME (no password). I'm still confused on samba configuration. Also does my partition have to be NTFS to share or can I share off of root partition too?
> 
> -Thanks



You might be able to do it using a FAT32 partition I think. Linux can't write to NTFS. I'm can't get Linux networking at all at the moment so I can't help much (I think it's because of a firewall somewhere!).


----------

